# Зачем смотреть TV?



## Phoenix

Северный, а при чем тут TV ?


----------



## Severnyj

При том что в большинстве советских семей до сих пор это главное украшение новогоднего стола


----------



## Кирилл

Ага,часто люди испытывают легкий шок когда говоришь что телик не смотришь)


----------



## Phoenix

Вы врете. Интернет то вы смотрите, ютюб так же .. Чем же они отличаются ? В телеке новости об*ьективнее. А в инете может быть что и не надо и только вам решать, хорошо это или нет.


----------



## Кирилл

ТВ монопольно в вещании.
В сети я свободен в выборе.


----------



## Phoenix

Например по телеку много было передач о спайсах курительных, но видимо телек только для "лохов"..


----------



## Severnyj

Вынес в отдельную тему) Сразу, а чем книга по наркологии не лучше серии передач? И сюда же еще парочку по анатомии ЦНС и что-нибудь из психоделической литературы 60-х с биографиями авторов? Ммм? Думаю так доходчивее чем слушать страшные сказки, которые с заданием контрпропаганды потребления наркотиков выпустила журналистка, которая не в теме.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну причем тут любители открывать холодильники?

Вот ты включаешь какую то передачу.
Через короткое время тебя в мозг какают всякими препаратами от молочницы,колой,еще каким то фуфлом...
Контент - чернуха,ложь,пропаганда роскоши,продажности,нетрадиционной ориентации и прочего того,что невозможно нормальному человеку выносить.

И даже если вы включаете тв только ради какой то хорошей передачи - ушат смифекалий в вашу голову все равно обеспечен.

Без вариантов причем... и не говорите что это не работает-действует на подавляющее большинство населения.


----------



## лис.хвост

поддержу, для сравнения "Дети вокзала Цоо" намного нагляднее фильмов BBC демонстрирует героиновую зависимость


----------



## Severnyj

Дети вокзала Цоо - точнее)) Хорошая книга


----------



## лис.хвост

Severnyj написал(а):


> Дети вокзала Цоо - точнее)) Хорошая книга


опечаталась, она же "Я, мои друзья и героин"


----------



## HotBeer

Не поверите, жил без ТВ несколько лет и не жаловался мозг как работал в определенном русле так и работает, снова захотел смотреть много спорта вернулся к просмотру, как спорта, так и остального шлака. Достаточно включать фильтр и не вслушиваться во всё в буквальном смысле, в том числе как нужно фильтровать информацию с любого источника ТВ, инет, книга, в том числе детская сказка, рассказанная первоклашке.


----------



## лис.хвост

HotBeer, чтобы фильтр работал нужен определенный уровень умственного развития


----------



## dzu

tisha написал(а):


> уровень умственного развития


ох ..как "резко" 
мозг человека, оснащен встроеным "фильтром"(фаерволом, своего рода).. и у здорового (психически) человека - он работает замечательно.


----------



## Кирилл

dzu, аха вся страна пьет аспирин упса за - дофига - денег,в то время как компоненты его стоят 10 рублей.
МММ,Якубович,просто мария....скажешь этого не было? Сколько людей маньячили на этом?
А то,что за бабло люди душу с детства готовы продать,тоже не плод новой культуры годами прививаемой с 90 - х?


----------



## лис.хвост

dzu, а дети?


----------



## dzu

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> вся страна


ты входишь в их число? (наверняка - нет, раз возмущен и пишешь об этом).., так что : не стоит усугублять \драматизировать ситуацию.


tisha написал(а):


> а дети?


за детей - должны "думать" родители.


----------



## Кирилл

dzu написал(а):


> ты входишь в их число?


В большинстве своем наши постоянные пользователи это морально здоровые и умственно трудолюбивые люди.
Потому что коллектив таков.

Но я,ты,остальные - не большинство.
Да,есть те,кто способен думать,но речь то не о них,речь о том,что ТВ несет в себе определенные задачи и они достигают цели.


----------



## лис.хвост

dzu, смотрите какая интересная ситуация, ребенок 7-10 лет, во дворе, школе его друзья засматриваются мультиком (что бы по безобиднее выбрать, пусть будет губка боб) вы видели этот мультик? Насилие, обман, воровство, воспевание глупости, могу долго перечислять. Как Вы поступите на месте родителей? Запретите смотреть? Ведь это просто мультик или? Мне очень интересно Ваше мнение


----------



## dzu

мультика не видел )) из возраста сего ..вышел ,да и детям моим ..уже за 20ть.
так что : судить не могу.


----------



## лис.хвост

Отвратный мультик на мой взгляд, но детям нравится и беда в том, что если запретить, то ребенок автоматически будет противопоставлен социуму. Для меня загадка, как правильно поступить. А ведь это только начало


----------



## Phoenix

А вы ведите себя как эта губка, если ребёнку не понравится, то скажите, что подражаете губкебобу - пусть ваш ребёнок сам убедится, что губкабоб чмо.


----------



## Кирилл

tisha написал(а):


> Отвратный мультик на мой взгляд, но детям нравится и беда в том, что если запретить, то ребенок автоматически будет противопоставлен социуму. Для меня загадка, как правильно поступить. А ведь это только начало


Если позволять смотреть детенку мульты долго он тупеет в буквальном смысле.
Что то подрывает этот просмотр в их головах.
Тот же губка боб - мой когда посмотрел,словно подменили.
Раздражительность,психи,капризность,невменяемые поступки...смекнул в чем дело,отлучаю от мультов.
Ребенок в течении двух дней стал человеком снова.

Теперь смотрит строго по графику и строго то,что я ему разрешу или жена.
Незнайка на луне,приключения электроника,котенок по имени Гав и т.д.

А по поводу сверстников - возможно у меня эта проблема еще не подоспела...но когда мой просит включить мульт про зомби или что то такое я спрашиваю откуда он про это знает.
Ребята рассказали - тоже хочет посмотреть.

Я не стесняюсь и разговариваю с ним,объясняю как плохо на него это влияет.
Иногда обижается что ему не разрешили что то,но в основном понимает.

Я вообще был в тихом ужасе когда мне ребенок рассказал что мальчик с его группы приносил папин телефон,где есть "видюшки" в которых люди курят и пьют (вся группа потом имитировала данное действие),а так же были голые тети и дяди...а папаша пришел в садик грудь колесом - он же ребенку айфон погонять дал...думал это круто.

Идиот идиотский.

С тем ребенком попросил сына больше не общаться.


----------



## Phoenix

--del it


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Не трогайте Губку Боба, он мне нравится
Самое то, чтобы полностью отключить мозг. А ему тоже надо отдыхать.


----------



## лис.хвост

Я объясню, Вы объясните, а остальные 99% нет, потому что МУЛЬТИК ЖЕ, вот и весь фильтр


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Не трогайте Губку Боба, он мне нравится
> Самое то, чтобы полностью отключить мозг. А ему тоже надо отдыхать.


Смотри пожалуйста, детям только увлекаться не давай, а то потом всякая футурама пойдет)


----------



## Phoenix

Обычно проблема с включением мозга..


----------



## ScriptMakeR

tisha, 
Дети меня не понимают, мои мультики не смотрят, им нравятся более =здоровые= мультики.
Phoenix, 
С включением проблем нет, а вот с выключением есть. Он, скотина, постоянно работает, если только я не занимаю себя какой-нибудь, приносящей удовольствие, чушью.


----------



## Phoenix

Такое от суеты бывает...


----------



## лис.хвост

ScriptMakeR, попробуй спорт, мне очень помогает
Phoenix, а еще такое бывает, когда любишь то, чем занимаешься


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Phoenix, 
У меня такое постоянно.
tisha, 
Спорт это хорошо, но у меня на него времени не хватает.


----------



## Кирилл

Да,время ценный продукт.


----------



## Phoenix

Трудно отключиться, когда мысли не упорядочены. А вообще есть понятие психогигиена. А любовь бывает зла.


----------



## Sfera

2-ая смена в школе, если не ходит в кружки, полдня дурака валяет. Планшет зомбировал мозг, без него явная ломка. Отняла планшет, вперилась в телефон. Отняла телефон, уставилась в Карусель на тв. Уроки готовить некогда, ведь там же свинка пепа идет. Седня психанула и отобрала пульты. Сидела, занималась оригами.
Невозможно отлучить от "зла" извне. Запретишь дома, друзья вне дома покажут и научат. Кстати, этот губкабоб любимый мульт детей наших друзей. Как приходят в гости, просят включить. Кочмар какой-то(


----------



## лис.хвост

Sfera, страшно даже не то, что


> друзья вне дома покажут и научат


 а то, что ты своими собственными руками лишаешь ребенка круга общения. Все дети смотрят телевизор, не губку Боба, так смешариков, об этом все разговоры, игры на этой тематике строятся. А если ребенок "не в теме" он автоматически выпадает из коллектива. И телек только верхушка айсберга, компьютерные игры, интернет, ууууууууу
По-поводу встроенного в наше сознание фильтра, буквально вчера пример был, разговор в раздевалке, сидят три девочки, взрослые, психически здоровые, сформировавшиеся личности и обсуждают ТАДАААААМ телевизионную программу, угадайте какую) "Давай поженимся" или как-то по-другому, не запомнила я. Через 5 минут все присутствующие были в курсе, что жених м@дак, а сваха стерва. Правда информативно, а как развивает наши лучшие качества (подняла табличку "сарказм"). И это не главное, что меня впечатлило. Одна из кумушек выдает, а со мной дочка смотрит (а дочурке ее 5 лет между прочим) и уже замуж собирается, все глупо хихикают..... АБЗАЦ товарищи!!! Скажите блондинка в спортзале не показатель? Так у меня за соседним столом сидит ни больше, ни меньше, ведущий программист, ярая фанатка.


----------



## Severnyj

Уф. Где там Феникс со своей объективной информацией?


----------



## Phoenix

что вы так боитесть эффекта белой вороны ? А если взглянуть с другой стороны - ваш ребёнок вполне может стать первопроходцем и лидером. Если только у вашего дитя будут навыки борьбы с дебилизмом, то это выгодно выделит в сравнении с другими.
Конечно это не просто, но неизбежно и нужно. То есть прозрение придёт, но вот как быстро...


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix написал(а):


> что вы так боитесть эффекта белой вороны ? А если взглянуть с другой стороны - ваш ребёнок вполне может стать первопроходцем и лидером. Если только у вашего дитя будут навыки борьбы с дебилизмом, то это выгодно выделит в сравнении с другими.
> Конечно это не просто, но неизбежно и нужно. То есть прозрение придёт, но вот как быстро...


Первопроходцем, лидером и т д и т п, все это конечно очень здорово, но какого при этом ребенку будет и Вы уверены, что когда повзрослеет он скажет за все это спасибо?


----------



## Phoenix

Есть хорошая немецкая поговорка - то чего не выучит Гансик, того не будет знать Ганс.


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix написал(а):


> Есть хорошая немецкая поговорка - то чего не выучит Гансик, того не будет знать Ганс.


т е пусть лучше будет закаленный жизнью и невзгодами, чем счастливый?


----------



## Phoenix

Ваша обязанность ходить на работу и приносить деньги, обязанность детей учиться и приносить хорошие отметки и знания ..
Если ребёнок не добросовесно учится, то и вы имеете право не приносить денежки.


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix, Вы что-то путаете, мы не о том говорили


----------



## shestale

Phoenix написал(а):


> ваш ребёнок вполне может стать первопроходцем и лидером


Пока читал эту тему именно это и хотел написать, ты меня опередил)))


tisha написал(а):


> ты своими собственными руками лишаешь ребенка круга общения


Нужно не просто запретить что-то, а дать что-то другое, правильное, *в замен*. И только так, а не иначе.
Если еще мал, то накупить ему правильных мультиков. Если постарше увлечь его и его друзей например модными сейчас историческими ролевыми играми и т.д. и т.п.
Возможно вы тогда сможете воспитать в нем еще и лидерские качества.


----------



## лис.хвост

А можно плюс ко всему не просто бездумно запрещать, а разрешать и при этом обсуждать увиденнное, направлять ребенка на пути формирования представлений о правильном и вредном, недопустимом. Во всем должна быть мера и полутона.
shestale, можно увлечь многим, но происходит это по выходным, в отпусках, а телевизор он, вот, всегда на месте, всегда рядом.
К тому же необходимо учитывать особенности темперамента, не каждому дано быть лидером


----------



## Phoenix

Есть разные типы лидеров. Вообще этот мультик для 5-клеток..судя по образам той же губки.. Так что спешите, не то кто то другой заявит, что боб для детсадовиков.
Просто престыдите.. Надо называть вещи их именами.


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix, по весне полнометражный мульт выпустили про губку боба, я вас удивлю, на просмотре детсадовцев и близко не было, полный аншлаг подростков. Бытие определяет сознание, как бы мы не прыгали, а окружение накладывает на нас отпечаток


----------



## Phoenix

Хотя в вашем случае ,наверное такие методы не пройдут, но главное задаться целью и методично достигать её.


----------



## лис.хвост

И хочу напомнить, губку боба я вспомнила, как наиболее безобидный пример. Хотите ужаснуться, включите канал никелодиум
Phoenix, у вас есть дети?


----------



## Phoenix

tisha, не знаю как у вас, а у нас ( у товарища) во втором классе два ин-яза, думаю на мультики времени не останется.


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix, во-первых я рассматриваю гипотетическую ситуацию. А во-вторых, я считаю недопустимым лишать ребенка детства ради двух инязов в аттестате, все должно быть в меру.( это я Вам, как такой ребенок, без детства, говорю)


----------



## Phoenix

Не ну я тоже прикалывался с мультиков, будучи взрослым и это лишь доказывает их воздействие на психику. Но вот, если человек играет в одну и туже игру, то вероятно что его интересует процесс, а не результат.
А симуляторы боевиков вообще опасны. Кстати в варфейсе много бывших военных из горячих точек...


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix, сделав небольшой крюк мы возвращаемся к изначальной теме)))) так стоит ли смотреть тв?)


----------



## Phoenix

Я так вопрос не ставил, это и не корректно. ТВ это какой канал ? Там их много и есть позновательные.


----------



## Drongo

3 страницы не осилю, в кратце в двух абзацах, о чём спор люди? Я на стороне добра!


Phoenix написал(а):


> А симуляторы боевиков вообще опасны. Кстати в варфейсе много бывших военных из горячих точек...


Контру мне не трогать, контра рулит!


----------



## Phoenix

Не, мне нравится velvet assassin, там девушка фрицев режет..


----------



## лис.хвост

Drongo, спора нет, у нас тут мир, дружба, жвачка)


----------



## Drongo

Парите себе мозг, телик, телик... А что телик? Телик как телик, рекламы дох, выше крыши. Смотрели и будут смотреть.

Губка боб, бесит рачина, я поначалу думал что это кусочек сыра ходячий, а потом думал что мыло с ножками, а потом всё-таки что-то даже посмотрел. Кумарят те два верхних и единственных кроличьих зуба загнутых к верху. Но покемоны хуже. FUUUUUU!!! 

Пропаганда о вреде наркотиков, чуваки, если у вас хватает мозгов прочитать тематические книги о наркологии и понять их, то вам их не зачем читать, наркомания лично вас обойдёт стороной. Значит всё-таки в мозгу вашем какая-то извилина завёрнута хорошо и всё понимает. Мы вон в 4-м классе, это 1989-й год, нам учительница рассказывала как она видела нариков в больнице с трофическими язывами. Было страшно, дааа, после её рассказов, весь класс клялся друг другу в том что наркоманить мы не бум... 5 или 6 колотых наркоманов в 18-20 лет стало с нашего класса. И шировары тож есть. Так что таким читай на ночь по дЭсять раз и по голове прикладывай корешком, не поможет. А потому что извилина не туда повёрнута.

Мне когда в военкомат комиссию кровь с вены брали, вот тогда я понял что наркоманом я нафиг не стану, ибо сцыкотно так дырявить венку. Тычут, иголкой и скрипит шкура. Ну, а когда увидел синюшные дыры от постоянных проколов в паху, когда короче, ну это правда жизни, чё тут приукрашивать, говорю как есть, когда от знакомой девочки, жили в одном дворе, несло вонищей откуда-то из паховой области, только ногами пошевелит и вонища термоядер. Потому что там всё нафиг гноилось. Так нафиг оно надо колоться?

А на телик не гоните, это вещь, на рекламу ток звук вырубать надо, ну и ещё фигово когда тут так впаривают муть всякую полит-патриотическую, а ты-то знаешь, что это всё охфигительная разводка.

В общем, всё, всем спать. )


----------



## shestale

tisha написал(а):


> shestale, можно увлечь многим, но происходит это по выходным, в отпусках, а телевизор он, вот, всегда на месте, всегда рядом.


Вот в этом то и проблема. Воспитание это труд. Нужно не стесняться и не бояться например выйти на улицу с своим ребенком и увлечь его, а возможно и кого-нибудь из его друзей играми, хотя бы тот-же футбол. Да так, что бы и у вас и у детворы глаза блестели. Поверьте через пару дней во дворе будет целая команда футболистов, которые забудут и про телевизор и про компьютер.
А зимой это хоккей, хоть с шайбой, хоть с мячом...Что-бы увлечь чем-то ребенка нужно самому этим увлечься,...ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! Что-бы аж глаза у вас горели!!!
А мало ли увлечений для девочек...тоже тьма. В жизни везет тем детям, у которых родители сами увлечённые люди.
В моем детстве именно так и было. Мама выходила с нами во двор и с нами, мальчишками играла в разные подвижные игры с мячом.
Когда стал постарше увлекся рыбалкой(и дед и отец и дядя, царство им всем небесное..) все были увлечены этим сами и их азарт и блеск в глазах заводил меня и увлек с головой в это дело.
А телевизор в моём детстве это мультик вечером в передаче "спокойной ночи малыши". Днем нас загнать домой было просто не возможно)))


----------



## Severnyj

Drongo написал(а):


> Пропаганда о вреде наркотиков


Должна выглядеть не страшилкой-запрещалкой, а иметь просветительские и устрашающие цели и методы.


Drongo написал(а):


> А потому что извилина не туда повёрнута.


У всех она не туда повернута, тиша выше пример отличной книги провела, как это происходит, и телевизор тут просто имеет прямое отношение. К сожалению, уже наверное будет расти второе поколение, которым родители не занимались, потомучто родители занимались собой, карьерой, успехом, заработком. И этими детьми как раз начинает заниматься телевизор, планшет (подарили. чтобы тихо себя вел), интернет (чтобы дома сидел и не шлялся нигде). И вот такой подготовленный ребенок, как раз не имеет фильтра в мозгах против скидок в супермаркетах (которые на самом деле подорожание), против политической пропаганды, против наркотиков и прочего. Человека должен растить и помогать во взрослении человек, а не изображение на экране.


----------



## Drongo

Пессимизм (

Пропаганда о вреде наркоты может быть чем угодно, хоть 15-м запретом в Писании, главное чтобы результат был.


----------



## Severnyj

Да не Саш, мне некоторые запреты в писании не ясны и я их с удовольствием нарушаю)) Если на то уж пошло то эту пропаганду нужно вводить в уроки ОБЖ, но это выльется в другую полемику по теме образования и школы, где у меня мнение еще не сформировалось.


----------



## лис.хвост

shestale написал(а):


> Вот в этом то и проблема. Воспитание это труд. Нужно не стесняться и не бояться например выйти на улицу с своим ребенком и увлечь его, а возможно и кого-нибудь из его друзей играми, хотя бы тот-же футбол. Да так, что бы и у вас и у детворы глаза блестели. Поверьте через пару дней во дворе будет целая команда футболистов, которые забудут и про телевизор и про компьютер.
> А зимой это хоккей, хоть с шайбой, хоть с мячом...Что-бы увлечь чем-то ребенка нужно самому этим увлечься,...ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! Что-бы аж глаза у вас горели!!!
> А мало ли увлечений для девочек...тоже тьма. В жизни везет тем детям, у которых родители сами увлечённые люди.
> В моем детстве именно так и было. Мама выходила с нами во двор и с нами, мальчишками играла в разные подвижные игры с мячом.
> Когда стал постарше увлекся рыбалкой(и дед и отец и дядя, царство им всем небесное..) все были увлечены этим сами и их азарт и блеск в глазах заводил меня и увлек с головой в это дело.
> А телевизор в моём детстве это мультик вечером в передаче "спокойной ночи малыши". Днем нас загнать домой было просто не возможно)))


Тут Вы не совсем правы на мой взгляд, увлекутся да, спору нет и команда во дворе бегает, но про телевизор не забудут, это просто невозможно. shestale, у Вас замечательная и невероятная мама, раз у нее была возможность по вечерам в будние дни играть с Вами во дворе, а не стирать, готовить, гладить, убирать etc. И давайте не будем сравнивать времена когда мультики были только в передаче "спокойной ночи малыши" и сегодняшние дни, когда одним только мультикам посвящено, хм, дайте-ка подумать.... Я знаю 4 канала - nickelodeon, дисней, мультимания и карусель. На мой взгляд, у ребенка должна быть свобода выбора, да мы можем направлять, слегка корректировать, но выбрать он должен сам. Хочется смотреть телевизор, пожалуйста смотри, но проанализируй потом увиденное, сделай выводы. Разговаривать нужно с детенышем как с равным, а не в тоталитарном контроле держать. Всесторонне должна быть личность развита, и футбол, и музыка, и книжки про Тома Сойера, и собственное мнение по поводу Губки Боба (а не "мама с папой сказали, что это плохой мультик")
Я ни в коем случае не хочу никого обидеть, но Вы рисуете такие утопичные картины, родители к ребенку приклеены и счастливы как коровы в Индии. Я даже представить себе не могу откуда столько времени, и работа, и дом, и с дитём каждая секунда. Бедные женщины, они же как Шива, ну не реально это. А если задуматься, сейчас 25,5% (точнее по данным на 2010 год) детей воспитывается матерями-одиночками, но цифра обобщенная, т к доля разводов у сельского населения намного меньше, думаю в городе доходит до 50-60%%. Так у них еще меньше времени и не дебилы же растут, адекватные дети, не на то Вы упор делаете. Психологически комфортно должно быть ребенку в первую очередь.


----------



## грум

tisha написал(а):


> Я знаю 4 канала - nickelodeon, дисней, мультимания и карусель.


 tisha, Есть еще канал 2*2. Там самому страшно смотреть мультики.


----------



## лис.хвост

грум, на сколько мне известно он не позиционирует себя как детский


----------



## Phoenix

Если от общения с плашетом и ТВ дети реально тупеют, то нужны именно кардинальные меры.
Помните - сегодня носит Адидас, а завтра Родину продаст. Так ведь и было с либерастами.. (свободолюбие).


----------



## лис.хвост

*рукалицо*


----------



## Severnyj

Что за каша? Может вообще сразу после школы в клетку, туда же бросаем учебники, миску баланды и вечером часовая прогулка?


----------



## Drongo

tisha написал(а):


> Вы рисуете такие утопичные картины, родители к ребенку приклеены и счастливы как коровы в Индии.


Не забывай, эпоха, когда шестале был маленький была советской, 70-80-е года, у нас в моём детстве взрослые мужики после работы приходили и шли на стадион играть в футбол. Взрослые. 30-45 лет. Женщины оккупировали скамеечки у подъезда и сидели сплетничали между собой. 

Другая категория мужиков забивала козла рядом, у нас например возле дома, батя мой сварил стальной стол для игры в домино, так к нашему дому сходилась вся улица, за тем столом помещалось 10 на 10 человек, по группам играли. Времени хватало, потому что человек получил зарплату, которой ему хватало и не надо было думать как щас, а если не хватит что делать? 

Да играли мамы с детьми, просто бродили по улице, по поляне, посадках, у нас там поляна была гектара два наверное и акациевая посадка, гуляй во что хочь, Шервурдский лес и Робин Гуд, партизаны и немцы, Зарница(это такая пионерская игра), мы всей улицей охотились на карту сокровищь, обычная географическая карта с отметками природных ископаемых, а так как Родина моя - СССР, то город Бодайбо был отмечен кружочек, что там добывалось золото, ну и естественно, карта сокровищ.

Про рогатки, шпунтики, путешествия по болотам, да-да, у нас было красное болото. Почему красное? Потому что в тот котлован в пол гектара сливались какие-то горючие хим. отходы вяжущегося и быстрозастывающего типа. Болото было горючее, а рядом, в 30 метрах, была алмазная россыпь. Настоящая. Беленькие прозрачные, голубые, синие, полузелёные алмазные гранённые и не очень гранённые камешки. Из стекла. Но для детей это алмазы! )

Детям у нас скучно не было, другое дело что в подростковом возрасте, попавшем на не очень удачное время конец 80-х начало 90-х эти повзрослевшие дети стали пытаться стать взрослыми "мужчинами", вкладывая в это понятие несколько иное значение, пионерия отвалилась, зато бухнуть, курнуть, то самое малое с чего начинается всё понеслось кувырком. Хорошо если у тебя был запас отвращения ко всему этому, если не от воспитательной работы родителей, а хотя бы от природы интуитивно ты понимал что это плохо.

Так что как ни воспитывай ни объясняй, ребёнок сам должен понимать, как угодно, страх или иная сила, но она должна иметь сдерживающий фактор. Любопытство пересиливает всё равно и ему противостоять трудно. Пробовали мы травку? Да пробовали галимую коноплю, кашку с неё, курить паровозом и через бульбулятор. Но некоторые на предложение кольнуться, нюхнуть, глотнуть отвечали категорически нет.

И уже не помогали "дружеские подначки" давай за компанию, писюн стоять не будешь если с другом не нюхнёшь, особенно умиляла угроза про не стоять, а сгниёт и отпадёт, ага, да после нюхача у него быстрее сгниёт, не глотнёшь я мамке расскажу. А что ты расскажешь-то? 

У твоего ребёнка есть сила способная противостоять давлению детской толпы и не повторять за всеми, вот этому и надо учить, не повторять за всеми, думать головой.


----------



## лис.хвост

Drongo, о чем и толкую, другое время, соответственно и подходы к воспитанию другие должны быть


----------



## Severnyj

Саша, огромное спасибо за пост, я это и имел в виду, что с тобой, со мной, вечером были родители, а не планшет и телевизор.


----------



## Drongo

Так в том-то и дело Лёша, что мамы многие играли с детьми, я же помню их всех, у нас улица в детстве 6 девятиэтажек, корочь, одно большое-большое село, все друг у друга на виду. И игрушки покупали детям хорошие и обычные. Но одни скололись и спились, а другие нет. Некоторые уже потухли и их нет. Не скажу что жалко, я циник наверное, а может чувство внутри говорит что заслужил то и получил, бывало они грабили пьяных и у малолеток отбирали бабки, которые им давли на билеты в автобусе или пирожки в школе. Они выбирали сами свою жизнь, но некоторых, которые никого не обижали никого, просто слабохарактерные по своей простоте. Вот тех жалко.


----------



## Severnyj

Саш, ты затронул другую тему совершенно, распутать клубок?

Не смотрим ТВ - Зато там хорошие фильмы про пропаганду против наркотиков - Книги-то лучше - Мы в свое время жили и наркоманами не стали - Эх, детство, детство - В наши-то времена ооо)))

Давайте к ТВ.
Почему Вы его смотрите или не смотрите? Как оцениваете его роль нейтрально, просветительски, пропагандистки, позитивно, негативно?


----------



## грум

Severnyj написал(а):


> Почему Вы его смотрите или не смотрите?


Смотрю что-бы отвлечься.Отдохнуть и чайку попить за телевизором.
И поверьте телевизор в нашей жизни не самое главное зло.


----------



## Кирилл

А мне еще интересно зачем смотреть ТВ когда можно посмотреть онлайн?


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri, удается расслабиться под комп ? 
Например передачи про спайс были актуальны, в другое время не тот еффект. То есть ТВ центральные каналы отвечают на злобу дня.


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> удается расслабиться под комп ?
> Например передачи про спайс были актуальны, в другое время не тот еффект. То есть ТВ центральные каналы отвечают на злобу дня.


Все реже...меня не интересует злоба дня,чернуха,грязь.

За комп я сажусь либо посмотреть что то из фильмов разной направленности либо захожу сюда либо напрячь мозг изучая что либо.


----------



## Phoenix

tisha написал(а):


> Drongo, о чем и толкую, другое время, соответственно и подходы к воспитанию другие должны быть


И какие ? Свободу детям ? Неразумно. После лет 14...
Koza Nozdri, А эта тема не на злобу дня ?


----------



## Кирилл

Нет,это просто разговор.


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix, еще раз повторюсь, Вы на основании какого опыта сейчас в Макаренко играете?


----------



## Theriollaria

Фух все 4 страницы осилил. Телек - это наше прошлое. В моем детстве телеки были далеко не у всех. Однокласник прикупил себе телек лишь по окончанию школы. Поэтому он до сих пор там, в совке, мозгами и остался. Т.к все что я пересмотрел давно, он все еще только постигает (да да до сих пор). А я с удовольствием смотрел утром в выхи и "АБВГДейку" и "В гостях у сказки" и первые диснеевские мультики.

Современные дети не застали видеозалы. И Амиги с играми по рублю за 15 минут. Сейчас совсем другая эпоха! 

Ну а телек все еще является непременным атрибутом новогоднего стола т.к так принято в семьях было. И так до сих пор делают старшие представители многих семейств.

Плюс нету у наших деток того разнообразия кружков и иных способов убивания времени, которые были при совке. Вернее всейчас это тоже есть, но стоит заблачных денег. Да и во главу угла поставлена коммерция а не работа с детьми. 

Помню одногрупник, тогда молодой папа в 200* году спорил со своим 3.5летним ребенком, что круче в 3х героях - Титаны или Драконы? Дитё говорило еще плохо, но зато он умел включать комп и запускать любимую игру. Таковы реалии. Поколение next сильно отличается от поколения Pepsi.

Зато 2е тогда еще мелких школьников, приходящих в гости к нас (я тогда уже давно закончил 2й ВУЗ, т.е 25лет+) вполне себе связали жизнь с компьютерами и небезуспешно. А тогда с отвисшими челюстями смотрели на ПК и внимали каждому слову.

Не знаю как бы я воспитывал детей (детей нет). Но, думаю доступ к интернету и его дозирование должны быть. Полноценный доступ к ПК у меня то уже в институтские годы появился. Да и из социальных сетей была только FIDO. И я бы не хотел иметь постоянный доступ к ПК /сети с малых лет (с позиции сейчас).

PS: Вспомнилась хорошая байка с анекдот.ру про папу что гулял с мальчиком по парку. Причем хитрО гулял. У папы был в кармане мобильник раздающий интернет. А дитё ходило с планшеткой за папой хвостиком, т.к папа был единственным "лучом интернета" среди "тьмы" природы.
И оттуда же: 4летняя девочка смотрела в окошко и увидела красивую птичку, севшую на подоконник окна. Девочка осторожно подошла вплотную к стеклу и попыталась инстинктивным жестом увеличения (пальцы в стороны) - "укрупнить птичку", дабы рассмотреть получше.


----------



## shestale

tisha написал(а):


> Хочется смотреть телевизор, пожалуйста смотри, но проанализируй потом увиденное, сделай выводы.


Верно. Но это только если вы перед этим уже потрудились и научили его это правильно делать.
А иначе это попахивает современной ГЕЙропой(свобода выбора), где на маленького мальчика напяливают женскую одежду, а на девочек мужскую, ни чего им не объясняя. Мол пусть сами теперь сделают свой выбор, кем они хотят стать мальчиками или девочками.., а потом все вместе радуются гей парадам


----------



## Phoenix

tisha написал(а):


> Phoenix, еще раз повторюсь, Вы на основании какого опыта сейчас в Макаренко играете?


Я не играю. Носил на руках сестёр и племянников. И методы воспитания мам мне известны.
А что вы не признаете Макаренко ? Я даже не читал его.


----------



## Theriollaria

shestale написал(а):


> Верно. Но это только если вы перед этим уже потрудились и научили его это правильно делать.
> А иначе это попахивает современной ГЕЙропой(свобода выбора), где на маленького мальчика напяливают женскую одежду, а на девочек мужскую, ни чего им не объясняя. Мол пусть сами теперь сделают свой выбор, кем они хотят стать мальчиками или девочками.., а потом все вместе радуются гей парадам


Вот Вы не в ту степь влезли. Давайте вспомним мормонов (они же амиши). Ребята до сих пор живут как в веке 18м. Или цыган, которые вообще живут как и тысячи лет тому. И ничего никто при этом не кричит. А штампы про ЕС - это тоже то, что Вам по телеку показывают. Только раньше "просвещенную Эвропу" пугали русскими: водка балалайка и медведи прям по улицам ходят а сейчас Вам точно так же пугают геями. Предположу что гей парады - это элемент давления на правительство и не более. Ведь мы с вами судим об этом из передач по зомбоящику. 
Переодевания это как бы и плохо, т.к именно в детстве закладывается будущая модель поведения. И понятно, что в будущем, будет если в семье в папы или 2 мамы. Но давайте посмотрим на это с другой стороны. Вот Ваши родители. Из них не один десяток лет делали зомбированных "строителей коммунизма" с "вечно живым Лениным во главе". Но вот, 25 лет как Союз развалился. Не остались же Ваши родители такими, какими из делала коммунистическая идеология. Возможно бедушки с бабушками разве что. В США есть другой хороший пример: сексуальная революция 70х. Да, это та, где: Сек с наркотики и рок`н`ролл. Надо ли напоминать, что большинство тех кто сейчас папы-мамы и дедушки с бабушками, тогда как раз были участниками всей той вакханалии. Т.е должна была быть полная деградация и падение нравов. А вот нету их. Оно стали взрослыми и всё закончилось. Они не учат детей как перетягивать вены и не обучают сексу собственной демонстрацией. Хотя ведь именно подобного можно было ожидать от людей, сношающихся обдолбанными прямо посреди парка.

Те кто переодевал мальчиков девочками и т.д и дальше будут это делать. Причем как с разрешением властей так и без оного. Просто потому что там в дела семью нельзя влезать. А те, кто поумнее, будут учить ребенка правильно, понимая, что ребенку потом жить в социуме и к этому надо подготовиться.

Вернемся же к Союзу. 25 лет тому церковь была запрещена. Покрестить без последствий можно было лишь где-нить в глухой деревушке разве что. Кстати заметь те, крестят в младенчестве и мнения младенца тоже не спрашивают. Но это отдельный разговор. Вот глядя на современных попов с мерседесами и бентли и часиками за 100500 мульонов както не верится, что это проводник истины. Вот ну никак не верится. Скорее уж это великолепный наглядный пример всех смертных грехов.

И опять же, Земля не поменялась с Солнцем местами и Луна не упала. К чему я все это? Если новые нормы общества будут сильно странными то такое общество просто само уничтожит себя. Ну и пусть их. Может природа так уничтожает неудасные нежизнеспособные ветви эволюции.


----------



## грум

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Вернемся же к Союзу. 25 лет тому церковь была запрещена.


Это кто вам такое сказал? Бред. И меня крестили и я своих детей крестил без всяких последствий.И многие мои знакомые крестили. И живу я не в глухой деревне.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> глядя на современных попов с мерседесами и бентли и часиками за 100500 мульонов както не верится, что это проводник истины.


В церковь ходят молится богу а не современным попам.


----------



## Theriollaria

грум написал(а):


> Это кто вам такое сказал? Бред. И меня крестили и я своих детей крестил без всяких последствий.И многие мои знакомые крестили. И живу я не в глухой деревне.


В мое время за это очень даже прессинговало государство. Без особых негативных результатов можно было покрестить лишь в глухой деревне, где попы не стояли на зарплате у КГБ. Возможно у Вас с этим было как-то иначе. Живу в столице одной из бывших союзных республик.


грум написал(а):


> В церковь ходят молится богу а не современным попам.


Тогда зачем? Образа в уголочек и напрямую, без посредников. Также напомню, что десятину до сих пор еще никто не отменял, если уж следовать полностью всем традициям.


----------



## грум

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Возможно у Вас с этим было как-то иначе.


Не буду спорить может вас и прессинговали. Но у нас в Москве было не так. Я скажу что лет так 45 назад я ходил с бабушкой на крестный ход. И ничего ей за это не было. 
А вот с самогонщиками боролись это было. Но это уже другая тема.


----------



## Theriollaria

грум написал(а):


> Не буду спорить может вас и прессинговали. Но у нас в Москве было не так. Я скажу что лет так 45 назад я ходил с бабушкой на крестный ход. И ничего ей за это не было.
> А вот с самогонщиками боролись это было. Но это уже другая тема.


Скажем так, если какая-то бабушка в церковь пошла -ничего страшного. Вам тоже ничего не было по причине малолетства. Но при случае, Вашим родителям это бы припомнили (приём в партию ли или премирования да и просто проблемы на работе). Помните оригинальную фразу Шукшиной из Бриллиантовой руки? Она сплетничает, что Никулин "посещает любовницу". но по губам читается (да и в мемуарах о фильме создатели признаются), что вместо "любовница" было слово "синагога". Это еще хуже чем посещение просто церкви. Еврейский вопрос при союзе вообще был страшной штукой. Но и просто посещение церкви не ради экскурсии весьма не поощрялось. За всеми не уследишь конечно же. Но пытались.


----------



## грум

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Помните оригинальную фразу Шукшиной из Бриллиантовой руки?


Вы запамятовали. В фильме эту фразу говорила Мордюкова. Шукшина там не снималась.
А на счет компартии я спорить не буду. Это было. Но простых людей это не касалось. А то бы некрещеных была бы тьма если бы запрещали крестить детей.


----------



## Theriollaria

грум написал(а):


> Вы запамятовали. В фильме эту фразу говорила Мордюкова. Шукшина там не снималась.
> А на счет компартии я спорить не буду. Это было. Но простых людей это не касалось. А то бы некрещеных была бы тьма если бы запрещали крестить детей.


Ага Нона Мордюкова. Она самая. Запрещали и еще как запрещали. Но в каждом селе КГБшника не посадишь.


----------



## shestale

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Вот Вы не в ту степь влезли.


Это вас сейчас куда то не туда понесло...


Theriollaria написал(а):


> А штампы про ЕС - это тоже то, что Вам по телеку показывают.


О как! Вы уже за меня решили, как и чем я думаю...чай не в глуши живу и гейропу не только по телеку видел.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Вот Ваши родители.


Я ваших не трогаю и вам того же желаю.


----------



## Theriollaria

shestale написал(а):


> Это вас сейчас куда то не туда понесло...
> О как! Вы уже за меня решили, как и чем я думаю...чай не в глуши живу и гейропу не только по телеку видел.


Ну раз уж на то пошло, то одна держава обещала другой никогда ту не трогать. В обмен на ядерное оружие. Вместо этого сидит и кусает потихоньку соседку. Не было бы этого, не было бы в принципе никаких санкций. Европа разлагалась бы себе и дальше. Повторюсь. Ну провел кто-то гей парад и что? Вышла тысяча проплаченных придурков поорала и разошлась по домам. Вы же помните фразу: "не трогай и не будет пахнуть". Здесь тот же случай. Это элемент политического давления. Все "неправильные" западные ценности уже проникли вместе с фильмами после падения железного занавеса. Поздно дергаться.

Мне, как и Вам не нравится, неклассическая семья. Ну и пусть они где-то там Вырождаются. О другом надо думать. Например о том, что сейчас женщины курят больше мужчин в % соотношении. Что алкоголизм уже в средних классах - не далеко не единичное явление. К счастью это еще не приняло размеры масштабов страны но близко, оч близко. 

Кстати почему пример именно Европы? Почему не берете в пример ту же Японию? Там до 6тилет детям разрешают все. А после загоняют в узкие рамки. Потому что растят работяг. Именно в Японии достаточно большой % самоубийств и смертей от переработки.

Или чУдная Южная Корея (капиталистическая которая). В кино у них максимум целомудренные поцелуи или интимный намек. Там нет рекламы с тетками бес трусов и пошлостями. Прямо как с советских фильмах 50-60х. Но! Там есть интересные заведения. Выглядят как ночные клубы. Но приходят туда за сексом. Причем девушка, если пришла без компании ОБЯЗАНА согласиться пусть даже парень страшен как смертный грех. Потому что туда именно за этим и ходят. А теперь представьте как все весело, если в стране запретили аборты (как минимум несколько лет как уже).

И приведу в пример все тот же Союз. Там , согласно политики партии комсомолка тоже была ОБЯЗАНА отвечать на ухаживания комсомольцев. А Вы говорите Гейропа... Но у нас, хотя бы, призывали разнополых к этому. И то хорошо. 




shestale написал(а):


> Я ваших не трогаю и вам того же желаю.


Ок. Пусть будет абстрактная семья.


----------



## грум

Theriollaria написал(а):


> И приведу в пример все тот же Союз. Там , согласно политики партии комсомолка тоже была ОБЯЗАНА отвечать на ухаживания комсомольцев.


Интересно как. А если не согласиться? Что будет ей. Я просто комсомольцем не был и не слышал об этом.


----------



## Theriollaria

грум написал(а):


> Интересно как. А если не согласиться? Что будет ей. Я просто комсомольцем не был и не слышал об этом.


А этого я тоже не застал ибо в комсомол так и не попал. Это 70е и ранее. Сам случайно наткнулся на статьи. Причем с плакатами того времени. При желании совсем несложно найти. Я намеренно не давал ссылок, т.е. со ссылками получится, будто я навязываю свое мнение. А без ссылок - это просто информация. И что с нею делать это каждый сам решает.


----------



## shestale

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну раз уж на то пошло, то одна держава обещала другой никогда ту не трогать. В обмен на ядерное оружие. Вместо этого сидит и кусает потихоньку соседку. Не было бы этого, не было бы в принципе никаких санкций.


С вами теперь всё ясно...всё встало на свои места.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> согласно политики партии комсомолка тоже была ОБЯЗАНА отвечать на ухаживания комсомольцев


Очередной бред, прежде чем писать такое, родителей бы хоть своих спросили.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Это 70е и ранее.


Значит комсомольцев 80-х к нам с другой планеты забрасывали


----------



## Theriollaria

shestale написал(а):


> С вами теперь всё ясно...всё встало на свои места.


Вам почему-то не нравится ЕС. Мне тоже некоторые вещи не нравятся. Или только Вы можете высказывать свою точку зрения? Кстати на тему гей парадов. Есть такая украинская передача "Орел и Решка". Там был выпуск про Сиетл. Причем в момент проведения как раз парада. Вот где жесть! Представляете - весь город забит меньшинствами. Причем масштабы покруче карнавалов в Рио. 




shestale написал(а):


> Значит комсомольцев 80-х к нам с другой планеты забрасывали


Люди могут ошибаться. Я не исключение Каждая комсомолка обязана?!


----------



## Phoenix

Было, было, может не так, но половой вопрос был.
Кстати, почему строились коммуналки в стране с безкрайними полями ? А для повышения рождаемости..


----------



## Кирилл

Че ругаетесь.
Про телик тема же.
Не нужен? Да.
Или нужен?


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Че ругаетесь.
> Про телик тема же.
> Не нужен? Да.
> Или нужен?


Не ругаемся мы. По крайней мере оч надеюсь, что это не выглядело как ругать. Так, повышенные тона во время спора. Если кого обидел - прошу прощения. Но и оппонентов попрошу быть немного менее категоричными. 

По сабжу: Телек нужен пока существует поколение для которого он имеет значение (старшее поколение в основном). Но и, в принципе, телевизор по своему удобен. Почему? Когда сидишь в сети - нужно самому найти информацию о том что посмотреть/послушать. В телеке же изначально известная программа. Это по своему удобно т.к выбор ограничен не всей сетью а только сотней каналов (в действительности меньше, т.к многие каналы -узкоспециализированы). Это же является и минусом телевидения -жосткие рамки того, что изначально прописано в программе, причем с привязкой ко времени. А может я хочу передачу, что показут через 2ч уже сейчас посмотреть? Во многих случаях сеть такую возможность дает (если передача уже показывалась а не является новой.) Вот еще преимущество и, одновременно недостаток ТВ: эксклюзивные передачи, которых больше нет нигде. Зато в сети можно посмотреть запись этой программы (если она оказалась интересной, и кто-то не поленился ее записать). К тому же, телевидение потихоньку внедряется во всемирную паутину. Многие каналы имеют свои сайты, где можно подробнее почитать про передачи, ведущих и анонсы с приглашенными звездами. Также многие каналы ведут онлайн трансляцию своих передач. Там же можно посмотреть и записать , например рецепт, если передача кулинарная. 
А вообще телевидение похоже в чем-то на пейджер после появления мобилок. Вроде и ненужны уже никому а в сети нашел инфу что в том же Е-бурге посл пейджер отключили только в 2007м. Значит кто-то да не отключал его столько лет.


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> По сабжу: Телек нужен пока существует поколение для которого он имеет значение (старшее поколение в основном).


Очень хорошо сказано!
Да: по сути есть те,для кого ТВ просто не имеет значения и есть остальные.


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Очень хорошо сказано!
> Да: по сути есть те,для кого ТВ просто не имеет значения и есть остальные.


А еще я много другого говорил. Просто полноценной замены телевидению нет. Вот когда появятся эксклюзивно онлайновые передачи -тогда телевидение и умрет. К тому же Тиви - это хороший инструмент для манипуляции массами. Государства от этого не откажутся, покуда не придумают как устроить полноценный тотальный контроль в сети. У Вас это уже началось, но спасают масштабы и протяженность страны. Ведь указы требуют потом и денег немалых. Даже если внедрять все на уровне провайдеров. Наши тоже фигню какуюто принимать начали в последнее время. Но нас спасает то, что наши совершенно не понимают что это такое - интернет.
В общем, покуда ТВ будет иметь контент, которого нет в сети - его будут смотреть. Хотя и меньше, с каждым годом. А как только немаленькие доходы от рекламы прекратятся - ТВ умрет.


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> У Вас это уже началось, но спасают масштабы и протяженность страны.


ХЗ...наш интернет по моему свободнее некуда.
Куда хочешь туда лезь.
В свободном ходе все что угодно,вплоть до больших сеток,в которых стыренное и недоступное лежит открыто и непринужденно...все пользуются и всем нормально.

И что то я не знаю ни одной передачи или фильма,который показывали по ТВ и что бы этого не было в сети.


----------



## Phoenix

Не в средствах информации дело (тв ,интернет, газета, книга, общение), а в целях чего это преподносится..


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> ХЗ...наш интернет по моему свободнее некуда.
> Куда хочешь туда лезь.
> В свободном ходе все что угодно,вплоть до больших сеток,в которых стыренное и недоступное лежит открыто и непринужденно...все пользуются и всем нормально.
> 
> И что то я не знаю ни одной передачи или фильма,который показывали по ТВ и что бы этого не было в сети.


Не скажите. У вас периодически пытаются закрыть Википедию. Закрыты рутор, луркмор, флибуста и многое другое. Причем именно на уровне страны (России). 
Наши пытались при предыдущем президенте закрыть местный рутор - ex.ua Антивные интернетчики поDDOSили пару недель с десяток правительственных сайтов и власти резко передумали. Хотя и сейчас, по прежнему методы 6тилетней давности: пришли в компанию маски шоу повалили всех на пол позабирали компы (обычно это с концами даже если отсудил).

По передачам не все просто. К примеру маме иногда ищу одну ежедневную передачку, что она смотрит. Далеко не на следующий день она появляется в сети. Часть программ сложно найти если помнишь лишь часть названия и т.д. Впрочем соглашусь - было бы желание. Но бывают и эксклюзивчики которые в сети просто не появляются (редко).


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> пытаются закрыть Википедию. Закрыты рутор, луркмор, флибуста и многое другое. Причем именно на уровне страны (России).


ВЫ каком месте?
Вики пытались закрыть за дело вообще.
А то что вы перечислили как работало,так и работает.
Да и вообще каким образом борьба с контрафактом является попыткой госуправления сетью))
Обычное дело.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Но бывают и эксклюзивчики которые в сети просто не появляются (редко).


Зато на ТВ и сотой доли нету того,что можно найти в сети)) Контраргумент по моему железный.


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> ВЫ каком месте?
> Вики пытались закрыть за дело вообще.
> А то что вы перечислили как работало,так и работает.
> Да и вообще каким образом борьба с контрафактом является попыткой госуправления сетью))
> Обычное дело.


У меня друзья из России жаловались, что многое не работает. Точно не работала флибуста при доступе из Питера. Точноо закрыли рутор (но еще есть зеркала). На этой неделе буквально на яндекс наезжали под надуманной причиной - реклама какогото там исламистского фильма. Следующей новостью было то, что яндекс решил вернуться на рынок Китая (но это у них вряд ли получится, там даже Гугл с Бингом в качестве бедных родственников).


----------



## Newbie

Theriollaria, да уж. Могу тебе , как старый интернет-знакомец, вот что тебе сказать. Все работает, ну или почти все, хотя за порнохаб - порвал бы.
Повторюсь, когда ты пишешь не о компьютерах, ну, энто, ты уже не только меня пугаешь


----------



## Theriollaria

Newbie написал(а):


> Theriollaria, да уж. Могу тебе , как старый интернет-знакомец, вот что тебе сказать. Все работает, ну или почти все, хотя за порнохаб - порвал бы.
> Повторюсь, когда ты пишешь не о компьютерах, ну, энто, ты уже не только меня пугаешь


Привет. Значит СМИ выдают желаемое за действительное а знакомая и знакомые не дружат с интернетом еще сильнее чем я о них думал.


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> друзья из России жаловались, что многое не работает


Странные у вас друзья видимо...зеркала как минимум работают.
А даже если бы и вообще эти сайты заглохли - поверьте,менее свободными в сети никто бы не стал.
А точнее - всем плевать на закрытие пары тройки сомнительных сайтов,у которых аналогов как у мухи родственников.
На этом политуклон предлагаю завершить,дабы не уйти в полемику,противоречащую правилам форума.


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Странные у вас друзья видимо...зеркала как минимум работают.
> А даже если бы и вообще эти сайты заглохли - поверьте,менее свободными в сети никто бы не стал.
> А точнее - всем плевать на закрытие пары тройки сомнительных сайтов,у которых аналогов как у мухи родственников.
> На этом политуклон предлагаю завершить,дабы не уйти в полемику,противоречащую правилам форума.


Друзья у меня обычные, в компьютерной грамотности слабо подкованные. Т.е далеко не те компьютерные маньяки, как завсегдатаи нашего форума.
Просто при обсуждении данного вопроса все-равно придется уходить в прошлое, т.к телевизор - это атрибут моего времени. А у молодежи его заменил интернет.


----------



## Phoenix

Телевидение все же общественный институт информации, а интернет по типу питупи. Как такового вещания нет. Но и то и другое имеет приемущества и недостатки.
А реклама на тв как регулятор - раздражает, значит хватит смотреть. Интернет затягивает на много сильнее и нет почти ни каких ограничений. От тв еще никто не умер, а вот от игр есть жертвы с летальными исходами..


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Телевидение все же общественный институт информации, а интернет по типу питупи. Как такового вещания нет. Но и то и другое имеет приемущества и недостатки.
> А реклама на тв как регулятор - раздражает, значит хватит смотреть. Интернет затягивает на много сильнее и нет почти ни каких ограничений. От тв еще никто не умер, а вот от игр есть жертвы с летальными исходами..


До появления баннерорезалок реклама в сети раздражала не меньше. Тем более можно было на вполне нейтральном сайте нарваться на огромные окошки всплывающие с сисько-письками. Плюс последние новости о том, что в последние версии браузера Chrome попросту игнорируют установленные баннерорезалки и продолжают показываеть рекламу на определенных сайтах (прежде всего собственную, гугловскую). 
Да и не соглашусь с концепцией распространения информации именно как p2p. p2p это разве что социалки какие или микроблоги. Да и то, раз есть постоянные подписчики - это уже не не совсем p2p распространение. В чем-то даже соглашусь с правительством, считающем блоги и некоторые сайты СМИ.


----------



## Кирилл

Лишнее удалено.
Тема закрыта.
Нам делить нечего.


----------

